# Citizen Eco-drive Or Tissot Seastar 660?



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I love the look of both these watches and especially the bracelets







.

First is the Citizen eco-drive with perpetual calendar up to 2100, the bracelet is solid SS with solid end links! The face is appromimately 39mm.










Second is the Tissot Seastar 660. This is the quartz version of the 1000 which is smaller than it's bigger brother at approximately 40mm. The battery life is 94 months! The bracelet is solid SS but not solid end links.

Pictured here are the blu and silver versions.



















The thing is , I'm looking at getting one of these as an allrounder that can be worn as smart casual and dressy too.

Which do you prefere?

The dimensions of these watches suit my smallish wrist perfectly, I have had a Tissot Seastar 1000 but as nice as it was, it was just too big for me


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I cannot speak for the Tissot, as I have never owned one.....but I have the Citizen which you have shown, and it has been absolutely superb....its extremely accurate and has bee 100% reliable. I have several other EcoDrives, and cannot recommend them too highly.

Roger


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Ricster said:


> The thing is , I'm looking at getting one of these as an allrounder that can be worn as smart casual and dressy too.
> 
> Which do you prefere?


This one









The silver Seastar is a modern classic


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I prefer the Seastar


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Seastar for me too









Bloody Romans, what did they ever do for us?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

I have several Tissot watches and think they are great.

I like this one but for the little extra, I would plum for the automatic version just because it has a more potential monetary value, if you decide to sell it on.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

I might have to get the Citizen ( It is lovely isn't it Roger) and the silver Tissot too









That was my dilema which is why I threw in the blue Tissot as a sort of compromise between the two









I'll have to mull it over some more, or I just might have to get them both


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Silver Seastar for me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Built straight roads


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

My guess is that you will find opinions to back any of those options, and you will do well with any of them, but my preference would be for the Citizen, especially if you want it to be a bit dressy on occasion. I do like the dark blue faced Tissot as well though!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> I have several Tissot watches and think they are great.
> 
> I like this one but for the little extra, I would plum for the automatic version just because it has a more potential monetary value, if you decide to sell it on.
> 
> ...


I had the automatic version but it was far too big for my 6.5" wrist







. It was stunning though


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> I had the automatic version but it was far too big for my 6.5" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is it now ?????????????

I WANT, I WANT


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> > I had the automatic version but it was far too big for my 6.5" wrist
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Damn







, I knew I should have put it up for sale on here. I traded it with a mate in work for three of his watches, two of which I have sold to raise funds for the Citizen or Tissot mentioned on this thread. The other watch I have kept and is on the Saturday watch thread.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Arr just the right place









So does the Tissot 1000 have the same diameter crown as the 660???

Thanks

Bry



Ricster said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > > I had the automatic version but it was far too big for my 6.5" wrist
> ...


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

> Arr just the right place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Seastar 1000's case dimensions are 44mm not inclunding the crown x16mm high









The Seastar 660 measures 40.9mm (not including crown) x 10.35mm high, much more suited to my puny wrist!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

A pair of Citizens........


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Roger said:


> A pair of Citizens........
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I think you're well on the road to persuading me to get my first Citizen Roger


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've got the blue Seastar in quartz with its jewelled Swiss Ronda movement.

Citizen don't use a jewelled quartz movement in their watches, so I think the Tissot is better quality by far. I do like the Eco Drive quartz technology though, and they would be even better with a jewelled movement.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Buy the citizen,the Tissot is not nice


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Buy the citizen,the Tissot is not nice












The Citizen will be by far the better performer.

Vorsprung durch Technic


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I agree,it looks cooler too









I refuse to wear a watch,that every time someone asks the make,they say bless you and hand you a tissue


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I refuse to wear a watch,that every time someone asks the make,they say bless you and hand you a tissue


























I am told they make nice "dressy" watches


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I to too have heard that rumour.


----------

